

The most important revenue number - cjg
http://b2brainmaker.com/b2b-lead-generation/the-most-important-revenue-number-you-present-in-a-business-plan/

======
holaamigos
This is BS - if a company knows all the answers to these questions, then the
company is not innovating. The hardest thing about innovation is finding out
who else believes your vision. The assumption that a good business has
answered all these questions is the assumption that this good business is not
innovating. Revenue forecasting for new products is hard, and investors who
add value to high risk start ups must recognize the risk in innovation. If you
want answers to these questions, either insist on bullshit stories or invest
in old school businesses. No risk = no return.

~~~
jslogan
If you ask a company those questions and the answer you get is "we have no
idea, we're innovating", wouldn't you agree that's a flag you ought to
investigate? Eliminating risk in business isn't your goal as a leader or
investor, but managing risk is.

A fool and his money are soon parted.

